# The Red Baron's Last Dogfight



## jxwright

Bought this old MPC kit off EBay since I used to have it back in the '70's.
The 1/72 scale Fokker DR1 and Sopwith Camel are from the old Airfix molds and are pretty bad compared to what's available now. The 1/76 Airfix WW1 Male tank is my original build from the '70's all I added was a black wash to bring it up to date. Airbrushed various browns and black for the vacuform terrain and mounted it to a wooden plaque from a craft store that I stained. Used plastruct clear rods and drilled holes in the wooden base to mount the planes in flight. Had to cut new plastic for the spinning props as the ones from the kit had turned opaque. Used the kit decals for the Camel but used an extra set from Roden's DR1 kit for Von Richthofen's last flight. All in all a fun build, looking up the various references for Roy Brown and the Baron's markings was interesting.


----------



## jxwright

*Another picture*

Trying to upload more than one photo at a time, not successful.


----------



## scooke123

Nicely done!


----------



## djnick66

Cool! I had all those MPC sets as a kid. Used to buy them at Woolco. I still have a couple and have thought of making plaster copies of the bases. An odd thing with the Airfix Camel is that it is actually a Sopwith Sea Camel, which is very different than the RAF version Brown flew.


----------



## Jafo

nice job!


----------



## RacerDave

Great job. I love those military dioramas.


----------



## John P

Fun kit!


----------



## Xenodyssey

Very nicely done, wish I'd though of it first. Certainly inspiring.


----------



## roadskare63

https://youtu.be/Oxzg_iM-T4E
awesome DIO man!!


----------



## roadskare63

https://youtu.be/6hLiNaz2-lk

Great dio!!


----------



## Hobby Dude

Love the diorama, great scene, I saw a film where they called the Fokker dr-1 the phoenix? Old film, but cool non-the-less....


----------



## fluke

LOVE IT! :thumbsup: NICE WORK!


----------

